# Programmierer Oberpfalz Siemens S7-200



## Oberpfalz (2 August 2017)

Hallo,

habe eine Siemenssteuerung S7-200 in einer kleinen Waschanlage.

Gleich vorweg, selber kenne ich mich null mit der Materie aus.

Hätte gerne eine Sicherung und eine kleine Änderung in der
Steuerung. Natürlich gegen Bezahlung. 

Kann mir da evtl. wer weiter helfen?

Nur haben die ganzen Firmen so viel Arbeit bei uns in der Nähe, 
dass sich das keiner
anschauen will.

Hoffe ich bin hier richtig!

Schöne Grüße
Stefan


----------



## volker (2 August 2017)

Ich kann dir da zwar nicht weiterhelfen (liegt nicht in meinem Entfernungsbereich) aber für jmd der das machen könnte wäre wichtig zu wissen ob du die projektdatei hast.


----------



## Oberpfalz (2 August 2017)

Hallo,

sehr schade, dass du so weit weg bist.
Habe ich leider nicht. Die Firma ist leider nicht mehr 
greifbar. Das war mein erster Versuch bereits.

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Gobbo92 (17 August 2017)

Hallo,

wo wäre das denn in der Oberpfalz, wenn man fragen darf? 

Grüße


----------



## Münchnerjunge (18 August 2017)

Oberpfalz schrieb:


> Nur haben die ganzen Firmen so viel Arbeit bei uns in der Nähe,
> dass sich das keiner
> anschauen will.



Nicht für ungut, aber dass die ganzen Firmen das nicht machen wollen liegt daran, dass du die Projektdatei nicht mehr hast. Niemand holt sich freiwillig ein Projekt ins Haus, bei dem er quasi nichts von der Software verstehen kann und bei jeder kleinen Änderung der Gefahr unterläuft, dass die ganze Anlage nicht mehr funktioniert -> dann hat er nämlich richtig Probleme.

Mein Rat wäre, dass du dir irgendeine alte Sicherung der Projektdatei holst, im besten Fall eine mit dem Stand der Software, die auch in deiner Anlage läuft. 

Dir ohne dieses weiterzuhelfen grenzt nahezu an Wahnsinn.


----------



## Oberpfalz (18 August 2017)

Achso, das wusste ich nicht.
Ich bekomme leider nichts mehr.

Danke für deine Einschätzung trotzdem!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## hucki (18 August 2017)

Da war noch die Frage nach der Eingrenzung der Region in der Oberpfalz:





Gobbo92 schrieb:


> wo wäre das denn in der Oberpfalz, wenn man fragen darf?



Die Einschätzung vom Münchenerjunge hängt natürlich auch etwas vom zu erwartenden Umfang des vorhanden Programms ab.
Ohne das Projekt fehlt bei einem Abzug jegliche Symbolik, um das Programmierte zu verstehen.
Dieses Verstehen ist bei einem umfangreichen Programm natürlich deutlich aufwendiger als bei einem Zweizeiler.


Wenn sich da jemand heranwagen soll, musst Du dann sicherlich eine gute Beschreibung der Ein-/Ausgänge sowie der vorhandenen Funktionen erstellen.
Auf den Auftragnehmer kommt sehr wahrscheinlich die zusätzliche Aufgabe zu, dass er eine neue Symbolik aufgrund Deiner Beschreibung erstellen muss.


Eine reine Programmsicherung sollte aber erst mal kein riesiger Aufwand sein.
Wenn Du diese erst mal hast, kannst Du sie vlt. ja mal online stellen, damit man sich einen Überblick über den zu erwartenden Aufwand für die Nachprogrammierung schaffen kann.


----------



## Gobbo92 (18 August 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Da war noch die Frage nach der Eingrenzung der Region in der Oberpfalz:
> 
> Die Einschätzung vom Münchenerjunge hängt natürlich auch etwas vom zu erwartenden Umfang des vorhanden Programms ab.
> Ohne das Projekt fehlt bei einem Abzug jegliche Symbolik, um das Programmierte zu verstehen.
> ...



Eine Sicherung sollte das kleinste Problem sein und da ich privat nächste Woche sowieso in der Gegend bin, könnte man das Programm aufjedenfall mal runterziehen.


----------



## gravieren (18 August 2017)

Hi

PLZ der Anlage wäre   ?

Z.b.   92xxx


----------



## Oberpfalz (18 August 2017)

Nähe 92660


----------



## gravieren (18 August 2017)

Hi

Wären 12 km von mir entfernt.

Jedoch, ich habe nur Erfahrungen mit  S7-300, S7-400, S7-1500,  . . .

Gruß Karl


----------



## mariob (20 August 2017)

Hi Karl,
ich kann die 200 gut leiden, die Programmierung ist sehr intuitiv, in der Projektgröße einer Waschanlage würde ich es nach meiner Einschätzung ohne Quellen nicht tun. Die 200 hat nur einen DB, in den auch diverse Assistenten (CP, TD, etc.) recht wahllos  ihre Datenstrukturen anlegen.  Beim Zurückladen hat man dann Spaß, die Assistenten kommen meist damit nicht mehr klar. Also alles kein Spaß, eher Sadomaso. BTW, eventuell hat die Büchse auch noch ein Passwort....
Prinzipiell sollte der Ablauf überschaubar sein, analysieren und auf der originalen Hardware neu schreiben oder halt neue Hardware und neu schreiben wäre mein Plan.


Gruß
Mario


----------



## gravieren (20 August 2017)

Hi Mario

Wenn, dann wäre ich sowieso nur bereit, eine Datensicherung zu machen.

Wie du ja weisst, sind gleich ein paar Tage Programmierarbeit rum.

Bei einer einzelnen Anlage ist das schon ein Problem mit der Bezahlung.
Der kostengünstigste bin ich ja auch nicht   ;-)


----------



## gravieren (20 August 2017)

Hi

Ist IMMER ein Problem mit dem Quellcode.

Er sollte IMMER mit geliefert werden.

Und das Thema PASSWORT   --> ohne Worte  .


Ich gebe IMMER den Quellcode weiter.
Wobei wir meist nur "Sachen" machen, die bei uns Konzernintern bleiben  !
Dokumentation bei uns ist Deutsch/Englisch/Chinese Simple
(Wobei die Übersetzungen extern vorbereitet werden)


----------



## Gobbo92 (20 August 2017)

Hallo,

Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange dabei was die Programmierung aber das Thema fehlender Quellcode kenn ich leider nur zu gut.
Sowie Mario sagt halte ich eine Neuprogrammierung mit neuer Hardware auch für am sinnvollsten. 
Man muss nur wieder die Relation sehen, was tatsächlich geändert werden soll. Das kann schonmal den Rahmen sprengen. Evtl. ist die Anforderung auch Verdrahtungstechnisch realisierbar.

@gravieren: Da ich diesen Zustand leider noch nicht vorgefunden hab, wie stellt ihr den Quellcode bereit? In Ausgedruckter Form, PDF oder direkt die Projektdatei?


----------



## mariob (21 August 2017)

Hi,
@Karl, alles gut, wir reden von derselben Sache .

Edit:
@Gobbo, so schlecht ist die 200 nicht als das die raus müßte, bestenfalls wenn es eine 21x ist, und nicht mal dann richtig.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2017)

Gobbo92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @gravieren: Da ich diesen Zustand leider noch nicht vorgefunden hab, wie stellt ihr den Quellcode bereit? In Ausgedruckter Form, PDF oder direkt die Projektdatei?



Na heutzutage sollte man den Quellcode schon als Datei zur Verfügung stellen und nicht wie vor 20 Jahren als Ausdruck auf Endlospapier.


----------



## Zolda (26 Oktober 2017)

Also per Teamviewer o.ä. und bei vorhandener Software + Kabel könnte ich dir nen Abzug machen, wenn kein Passwort gesetzt ist.
Programm ändern oder komplett neu Projektieren ist auch kein Problem, solang der Schaltplan vorhanden ist.


----------



## JanB1 (27 Oktober 2017)

Ich klink mich da nur kurz ein, bezüglich fehlender Quellcode, ab der Steuerung ziehn und so. Ich habe letztens ein Programm von eine Siemens Logo! runterziehen msüsen, weils die Herstellerfirma von der Maschine nicht mehr gab (ich hab in letzter Zeit beunruhigend viel mit diesen Siemens Kleinsteuerungen zu tun...). Ich musste für nen Kunden nur ne kleine Änderung machen, und zwar nen Timer einfügen.

Sagen wir's mal so: Der Programmierer muss das Programm um 2 Uhr morgens nach 10 Bier und 5 Kaffe programmiert haben. Was da für n Stuss drin war...

Hat mich 2 Stunden gekostet, schon nur rauszufinden, wo denn jetzt diese Einschaltverzügerung reinmuss...


----------



## Zolda (27 Oktober 2017)

Bei Logo werden die Bausteine Bein runterladen auf einen Haufen geschoben, weil in der Steuerung nur die Logik gespeichert wird, nicht die bildliche Anordnung. Ist immer so


----------



## JanB1 (27 Oktober 2017)

Zolda schrieb:


> Bei Logo werden die Bausteine Bein runterladen auf einen Haufen geschoben, weil in der Steuerung nur die Logik gespeichert wird, nicht die bildliche Anordnung. Ist immer so



Das ist mir bewusst, und ist nicht mein Kritikpunkt. Es hat mich zwei Stunden gekostet die Position für den Timer zu finden, weil die Logik so schwer nachzuvollziehen war. Mein erste Schritt nach dem DL war eh das auseinanderziehen der Bausteine und das neuverbinden (es wird ja auch fast jede Verbindung aufgetrennt), was nur ca 10 Minuten dauerte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2017)

> Es hat mich zwei Stunden gekostet die Position für den Timer zu finden, weil die Logik so schwer nachzuvollziehen war.



Und daran ist der ursprüngliche Programmierer schuld?


----------



## JanB1 (29 Oktober 2017)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Sagen wir's mal so: Der Programmierer muss das Programm um 2 Uhr morgens nach 10 Bier und 5 Kaffe programmiert haben. Was da für n Stuss drin war...



Ähm...ja. Irgendwie schon. Also, für das was die Logo! mit dem Code macht nachdem man ihn hochgeladen hat natürlich nicht. Aber hab ja hier bereits geschrieben was das Problem war...


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (29 Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte das Problem mit einem fehlendem Projekt+Passwortschutz schon mal. (S7-200)


Ohne Passwort kann man nur mehr urlöschen, nicht mal eine Programmsicherung ist dann möglich. 

Das Passwort tauchte dann doch noch irgendwann auf. Es war eine kleine Förderanlage wo nur ein zusätzlicher Lichtschranken für eine zeitgesteuerte Abschaltung der Bänder implementiert werden sollte.


Fazit: 
Bei einer so relativ einfachen Sache reicht der Schaltplan und der Programmabzug. Das war nicht übermäßig problematisch. 
Das Programm war auch sehr einfach und direkt programmiert.
Schön ist es natürlich trotzdem nicht ohne Kommentare und Symbolik.


Wenn der TE uns mitteilt was geändert werden soll könnte man vielleicht mehr darüber sagen. 
Falls ein Passwortschutz drauf ist kann man es dann aber wirklich vergessen.


----------



## PN/DP (29 Oktober 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Falls ein Passwortschutz drauf ist kann man es dann aber wirklich vergessen.


Da braucht man dann auch nicht versuchen das Passwort zu knacken, weil das womöglich deshalb drauf ist, um zu verstecken was für stümperhafter Müll da programmiert wurde, der sowieso nicht fachgerecht erweiterbar ist... 

Harald


----------



## JanB1 (29 Oktober 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Da braucht man dann auch nicht versuchen das Passwort zu knacken, weil das womöglich deshalb drauf ist, um zu verstecken was für stümperhafter Müll da programmiert wurde, der sowieso nicht fachgerecht erweiterbar ist...
> 
> Harald



Wunderschön gesagt. Mir kommen die Tränen... *schnüff*


----------

